# Boston RC620-buy on the internet?



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have decided to get 2 sets of the Boston Acoustics RC620's...kinda pricy for me...

So I am looking for a dealer on the Internet...

I've look at the usual suspects, Crutchfield, Etronics etc, but I can't find anyone carrying Boston let alone the RC620's...

Does anyone know where I can get these online???

Thanx
Steve


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Jus search man...we can do that jus as well as u can.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

how much are you looking to get both sets for?


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hay, I'm not asking you to do what I can do...I got google just the same as you do...

And I usually find what I want...and last night I spend about an hour googlin' for Boston, but I can't find anyone carrying them...

I would expect that Boston, being a major brand, would be carried by at least a few of the major dealers on the net...Crutchfield, Etronics etc, but they don't...

A couple of months ago someone in another forum put me onto Madisound.com for some high end stuff out of Europe that I never knew exhisted...And I was hoping someone might know of a source here...

The Boston's here in the St Louis area run about $270 a pair...
I want to get 2 pair...and I was hoping to find a source closer to about $200...

Thanx your help...
Steve


----------

